# SI tricolor froglets dying help!!!



## cosmomist (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had no problems getting them from tads to froglets but for some reason they die after 3 weeks. I have been feeding them springtails and wingless fruitflies dusted. They are in small glad containers with sphagnum moss, each in his own container. The coolest it got in their container was 69F. Is there something i am possibly missing. My other froglets from my dendrobates are making it fine. I had 2 that died in the same day.. i am new to raising frogs so im still learning but i don't wanna loose anymore.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dusted with what and is it fresh? Next question would be, are you sure they are getting enough springtails. Springs are so tiny and I think people sometimes underestimate how many are required to make up a meal.


----------



## cosmomist (Jul 13, 2010)

I dust them with repashy supervite and calcium supliments and they are still pretty new suppliments not expired yet. I feed them a ton of springtails sometimes they have some left the next day.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

a picture of your container might be helpful for troubleshooting.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ventilation?


----------



## cosmomist (Jul 13, 2010)

i have them in shoe boxes at the moment and some in glad containers with holes poked in the top. I have been observing them alot and it seems that the tricolor froglets mouths are small and they are having difficulty eating friut flies. I also feed them spring tails with the fruit flies. I am starting to think it is a nutrition issue since u cannot exactly dust spring tails. Any advise on fixing it? Thanks,


----------



## cosmomist (Jul 13, 2010)

I think i might have solved my problem. the way i have raised them from tadpoles to froglets. the new batch of froglets have came out bigger cause i only changed their water 1 time a week the ones that died i had raised in a system with daily water changes. hopefully this way will now work for me. Thank u for all the help.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cosmomist said:


> I think i might have solved my problem. the way i have raised them from tadpoles to froglets. the new batch of froglets have came out bigger cause i only changed their water 1 time a week the ones that died i had raised in a system with daily water changes. hopefully this way will now work for me. Thank u for all the help.


You might also look into Tad nutrition. What are you feeding? I like Ocean Nutrition Formula One flakes mixed with a little freeze dried Cyclop-Eeze.


----------



## cosmomist (Jul 13, 2010)

As tadpoles i have been feeding them the tadpole bites with the sera micron dusted on the bites every other day and the days i do not use the bites i use aqueon tropical fish flakes with color enhance.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

for my SI tads i use a high quality marine flake mixed with tadpole bites, superpig, and paprika they are kept communally in 2-5 gallon tanks with 10-20 tads per tank and have magnolia leaves and java moss in their tanks i dont do water changes
-scotty


----------

